# "Forest Unleashed"



## GRIMM

Here is my new display currently under construction. Ive kept it under wraps from everyone, including the customer until this point, but I thought it was time to finally unleash the beast  Hope he likes it!

I'll have a video explaining a few building techniques, including some of my thoughts on this tank's aesthetics and what my main "vision" is for the final product. I am second guessing a couple branch placements now after photographing the tank, so there may be a couple minor hardscape changes to come.

In the mean time.....


New Tank by Justin Grimm, on Flickr


----------



## JeremyHuff

Looks awesome so far Grimm!


----------



## goof901

JeremyHuff said:


> Looks awesome so far Grimm!


when does it not?? haha looking good as always


----------



## JoshsDragonz

Can't wait to see how this comes along!


----------



## hydrophyte

Look at that!


----------



## KarmaPolice

This is what is happening

Step:
1-Justin posts build of tank
2-Everyone subscribes
3-We all wait in anticipation for updates


Do we get any basic info on the tank for size etc, or will all this be included in the video?

great start so far.


----------



## repking26

Alright GRIMM this is gonna be a good one! I now have something to look forward to in the weeks to come!!


----------



## SLiK JiM

KarmaPolice said:


> This is what is happening
> 
> Step:
> 1-Justin posts build of tank
> 2-Everyone subscribes
> 3-We all wait in anticipation for updates
> 
> 
> Do we get any basic info on the tank for size etc, or will all this be included in the video?
> 
> great start so far.


Exactly what I'm doing!


----------



## VPardoel

Dammit Justin don't go so fast, i'm still drooling on the previous tank 

This tank will be awesome ! just like te previous tanks


----------



## GRIMM

Thanks everyone so far!



KarmaPolice said:


> This is what is happening
> 
> Step:
> 1-Justin posts build of tank
> 2-Everyone subscribes
> 3-We all wait in anticipation for updates
> 
> 
> Do we get any basic info on the tank for size etc, or will all this be included in the video?
> 
> great start so far.


Haha that isnt the main objective, but feel free to subscribe anyways for updates!

As for info, feel free to ask away. This is a 75 gallon tank though. 48x18x24 if I remember correctly. The background also has 2 seperate fan ducts, 4 duct intakes, and dual fogger outputs built in. Fancy schmancy


----------



## repking26

Hey GRIMM great build so far! The duct work built into the background is a genius idea I wish I thought of doing that before I made my background. I covered mine in T3 and peat and it is too hard to break apart now lol. As a result I made an external unit but it will never be as cool as your in background ones!


----------



## rigel10

Hi, Grimm. Great tank! What species of frogs you're planning to put into this new viv?


----------



## The Wolfe

WOW!!
That looks awesome. Can't wait to see the video. please keep us updated.

The Wolfe


----------



## GRIMM

repking26 said:


> Hey GRIMM great build so far! The duct work built into the background is a genius idea I wish I thought of doing that before I made my background. I covered mine in T3 and peat and it is too hard to break apart now lol. As a result I made an external unit but it will never be as cool as your in background ones!


Thanks! It seems more people are starting to try out the built in ducts for their tanks. They take a lot more time and planning to ensure the fans can be replaced easily, but well worth the natural look in the end!



rigel10 said:


> Hi, Grimm. Great tank! What species of frogs you're planning to put into this new viv?


Im pretty sure the customer wants a family of Leucomelas. They should enjoy the driftwood jungle gym  This tank should be great for pretty much anything else he might want if he changes his mind though.


----------



## pa.walt

about the fan ducts. where did you get the idea....
the reason being is when frognet was more "hopping" there was a frogger that did it to their tank. sort of camoflalged the holes/vents. but it is a nice touch.


----------



## GRIMM

pa.walt said:


> about the fan ducts. where did you get the idea....
> the reason being is when frognet was more "hopping" there was a frogger that did it to their tank. sort of camoflalged the holes/vents. but it is a nice touch.



I saw someone that built a pvc tube thing using a million different fittings mounted ontop of the tank a long time ago. However since I didnt want to have any visible parts in my living room display I designed my own simple version to go inside the background.


----------



## repking26

GRIMM said:


> I saw someone that built a pvc tube thing using a million different fittings mounted ontop of the tank a long time ago. However since I didnt want to have any visible parts in my living room display I designed my own simple version to go inside the background.


I just made an external unit out of this plastic cardboard type stuff they sell by the for sale signs at hardware stores. Needless to say, it does move a significant amount of air but when I drilled the 1 inch holes in the glass from lowes it cracked . I went to a local glazier and ordered some glass for friday and head back to the drawing board lol! I am thinking I will just hang the fan down in a housing through a 5/8" grommet and the fan will just be out in the open (Blades covered of course).


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog

looks awesome as always dude, only thing that kinda bothers me is the "river" running directly down the center of the tank, compositionally speaking it would be stronger if it was just a hair off center. . .  either way, very nice work. Cant wait for the vid!


----------



## GRIMM

RedEyeTroyFrog said:


> looks awesome as always dude, only thing that kinda bothers me is the "river" running directly down the center of the tank, compositionally speaking it would be stronger if it was just a hair off center. . .  either way, very nice work. Cant wait for the vid!


Haha that large "river" is a "measure once, cut once" type of mistake on my part  It will be filled with substrate and Im going to plant the right side more heavily to offset the balance. The bottom middle piece of wood on the left side is also sticking out to far into the centre, so I might move it back, along with replacing another piece on the left side with something smaller. Hopefully the annoying fine tune adjustments make a big difference in the end.


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog

GRIMM said:


> Haha that large "river" is a "measure once, cut once" type of mistake on my part  It will be filled with substrate and Im going to plant the right side more heavily to offset the balance. The bottom middle piece of wood on the left side is also sticking out to far into the centre, so I might move it back, along with replacing another piece on the left side with something smaller. Hopefully the annoying fine tune adjustments make a big difference in the end.


I never doubt you good sir. . .


----------



## eos

Subscribed... always good to watch a GRIMM build


----------



## jlb

"Unleash" some more pics!!! Awesome as always!!!


----------



## The Wolfe

jlb said:


> "Unleash" some more pics!!! Awesome as always!!!


I totally agree with you on that. And I was wondering if you, GRIMM will post a video to your youtube channel on this build anytime soon? 

Looking forward to updates!
The Wolfe


----------



## winstonamc

sweet. If you're going to put substrate in that river, any thought of sealing it off and just making it a drip wall with some epiweb or something and giving you emersed plant options that wouldn't be around on the rest of the background?


----------



## GRIMM

jlb said:


> "Unleash" some more pics!!! Awesome as always!!!





The Wolfe said:


> I totally agree with you on that. And I was wondering if you, GRIMM will post a video to your youtube channel on this build anytime soon?
> 
> Looking forward to updates!
> The Wolfe


I will have some video and more pics as always. Nothing to fancy for the first or second videos, but once the tank is planted and grown in I'll make another "epic" styled film like my most recent one 

I made a few changes to the left side though and now I am happy with the layout. I'll record some footage soon once I carve the excess foam out, then post the first vid.



winstonamc said:


> sweet. If you're going to put substrate in that river, any thought of sealing it off and just making it a drip wall with some epiweb or something and giving you emersed plant options that wouldn't be around on the rest of the background?


Im not sure what you really mean, but there will not be a water/drip feature in this tank. I have learnt that I can get healthy growth from any type of plant I want using a misting and fogging system together. At this time, I don't find any need for a dripwall, even when it comes to aquatic plants. Plus not having one means less hassle for the owner, so he can spend more time enjoying the tank.


----------



## The Wolfe

Thanks for keeping us updated with your plans.
I am very glad to here that you will be doing some more videos, they are always a pleasure to watch!

Good luck with the rest of the build!
The Wolfe


----------



## FIT BMX

It looks really great, like they always do!


----------



## jacobi

Grimm, how much much internal space do you lose by installing a fan that way?


----------



## JPccusa

I borrowed your idea of internal air circulation. I really like that the fans are not so obvious in the tank. Unfortunately the fans I used didn't hold up with the water/humidity. Here is some info of what happened. I wonder if the fans I used were "too cheap," if my design is the problem, or if it was a freaky thing. 

Anyway, very cool to see you are using the technique on another build. Thanks for the inspiration(s).


----------



## GRIMM

jacobi said:


> Grimm, how much much internal space do you lose by installing a fan that way?


I dont really concider adding ducts loosing space at all. I design a tank layout, then fit the fans in where they will work best. My backgrounds would be just as large and come out from the glass the same amount if I were to use a duct or not. In this case, I built up large amounts of foam in the corners of the tank to give it a more contoured shape, and the ducts fit in with the design. I think it gives even more useable climbing space now then just having a vertical background. Perhaps in a small tank it would make a difference, but I wont make anything smaller then a 50 gallon from now on so the size difference in negligible.



JPccusa said:


> I borrowed your idea of internal air circulation. I really like that the fans are not so obvious in the tank. Unfortunately the fans I used didn't hold up with the water/humidity. Here is some info of what happened. I wonder if the fans I used were "too cheap," if my design is the problem, or if it was a freaky thing.
> 
> Anyway, very cool to see you are using the technique on another build. Thanks for the inspiration(s).



If both your fans stopped working at the same time, it was not the humidity that caused the problem. I buy the best fans I can find for the size I want, but even then they only cost 10$ each. Mine are still running strong after 1.5 years in an enclosed tank, with an hour of fogging each day, and they are not rated for high humidity use either.

This will actually be the 4th tank I have done using this design. I really like it and havent though of anything better yet, so I'm sticking to it


----------



## repking26

Hey what's up GRIMM, I am sure you have been busy with other things lately, but how is the viv build going, any progress so far. You don't even have to post pictures, we as the dendroboard community will gladly accept a description of the progress lol!


----------



## BlueRidge

Grimm, your tanks always end up so cool looking. Put up some more pics.


----------



## Giga

Hmmm seems to be a lot of posts here without any pictures........


----------



## spyder 1.0

We are trying to get to 10 pages without an update, Giga.


----------



## repking26

Knowing that this is a build done by GRIMM I am sure it will be awesome. I guess that is why we are all so anxious to see the progress lol. Pictures would be nice but I have a feeling that there will be a good update soon enough.


----------



## eyeviper

Any close ups? I would love to see some topography of the foam towards the back. It looks very natural.


----------



## BlueRidge

Grimm thrives on the anticipation......


----------



## GRIMM

Sorry everyone, but as always I take my time and my backgrounds usually take almost 10 applications of foam to finish the way I like. You might notice how smooth everything looks, and that is on purpose to try and minimize the amount of cracks and pits the silicone has to fill. Plus every inch of foam is carved, so the silicone has something to grab hold of easier.

The driftwood is in the final position now. Bonus internet points to anyone who can identify all the changes from the original layout. Some are small, but they make a difference to me and I'm really happy with it now.

Also if you want larger pictures, go the my flickr page and they are twice the size.


Forest Unleashed - Front by Justin Grimm, on Flickr


Forest Unleashed - Left View by Justin Grimm, on Flickr


Forest Unleashed - Right View by Justin Grimm, on Flickr


Forest Unleashed - Top View by Justin Grimm, on Flickr


----------



## snake54320

Are you using the clay background method ?


----------



## froggies3

No, he just said that he was using foam.


----------



## spyder 1.0

Does it look like clay?

No. It's great stuff (pond and stone). He just said he is covering it in silicon and peat!


Hey GRIMM. I am carving a rock formation out of blue insulating foam and black greatstuff. I am wondering what utensils you are using to make such smooth carving? When I use my small sissors and knives I get jagged cuts!


Thanks!


----------



## toksyn

spyder 1.0 said:


> Does it look like clay?
> 
> No. It's great stuff (pond and stone). He just said he is covering it in silicon and peat!
> 
> 
> Hey GRIMM. I am carving a rock formation out of blue insulating foam and black greatstuff. I am wondering what utensils you are using to make such smooth carving? When I use my small sissors and knives I get jagged cuts!
> 
> 
> Thanks!


Here's a tip for cutting foam - if you wet a straight edged knife, you can get straight, smooth cuts. But if you are trying to emulate nature, aren't jagged cuts and tears more desirable?


----------



## GRIMM

spyder 1.0 said:


> Does it look like clay?
> 
> No. It's great stuff (pond and stone). He just said he is covering it in silicon and peat!
> 
> 
> Hey GRIMM. I am carving a rock formation out of blue insulating foam and black greatstuff. I am wondering what utensils you are using to make such smooth carving? When I use my small sissors and knives I get jagged cuts!
> 
> 
> Thanks!


All I used for this was an old steak knife, and my fingers. The key is adding foam in small layers so that those big air bubbles don't form. That way you have more to cut into and make details in if thats what you want.

And close enough on the foam. I use Touch n' Foam "Landscape". Its probably the same thing


----------



## Turningdoc

Are you able to reuse foam can straw each time or are you using 10-20 cans? ($$$$!)


----------



## JoshsDragonz

Turningdoc said:


> Are you able to reuse foam can straw each time or are you using 10-20 cans? ($$$$!)


The touch-n-foam has a little nub where you can bend the straw onto to make a seal and keep the straw good 

-Josh


----------



## BlueRidge

Grimm, that is going to look so freaking cool once its planted!


----------



## diggenem

You are an artist Grimm, looking awesome as always

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## The Wolfe

Hey Grimm just wondering how the build is coming along. Can't wait for an update! And I was also wondering where you got the wood for this build? It looks awesome!

The Wolfe


----------



## ICS523

"bump"
any updates?


----------



## GRIMM

Delivering the finished (without plants) display tonight, then taking pictures and video once it is all set up. Sorry for the wait. Between working 10 hours, the gym, feeding myself and cleaning, I dont have many free hours in the day 

Planting to come in Jan-Feb aswell, as I gather plants around our frozen tundra.


----------



## GRIMM

Nothing special right now, but here is a quick update before I head out for holidays. Hopefully finding plants goes smoothly next month. So far it looks like a good tank upgrade to me at least 

As always, I hide the false bottom with Fluval Stratum, and my substrate consists of 50/50 orchid bark/charcoal, and a few handfuls of sphagnum moss in the areas that won't receive as much mist. Once planted, I will add a layer of homemade clay substrate, and finally leaf litter. We will also at least be doubling the lighting, as it is waaaay to dark for the kind of plant/moss growth I had in mind.











Forest Unleashed - Substrate by Justin Grimm, on Flickr

Hope everyone enjoys the holidays! Im off to bed, then Mexico bright n' early. 
Feliz Navidad!


----------



## lepiou

Awesome background ! Can you post a video ?


----------



## eos

Lovin it so far!


----------



## The Wolfe

That well worth waiting for!
Great work!

The Wolfe


----------



## KKaegebein

Great work Grimm.


----------



## Almog

Looks great, can't wait for an update 

By the way, what did you use to cover the foam? It has a really natural texture.


----------



## CJW

gorgeous display!


----------



## ynotnad

Almog said:


> By the way, what did you use to cover the foam? It has a really natural texture.


He uses Fluval Stratum.


----------



## ralph

ynotnad said:


> He uses Fluval Stratum.


I believe he uses the Fluval Stratum to disguise the false bottom, but it's only used up to substrate surface level. I don't think Fluval Stratum is used on the background too.

Justin: Stellar work as usual. Looking forward to the viv & planting updates. I too prever less visual clutter of "hardware". After seeing Takashi Amano's aquascapes & his ADA line of aquariums and understanding his rationale over aesthetic - It's hard to look at an Exo Terra in the same way! I'm currently waiting for my custom braceless/rimless opti-white glass tank(to become viv), with minimal silicon work, to be made in Germany.


----------



## GRIMM

Thanks for the compliments! Glad everyone is enjoying the layout so far.



lepiou said:


> Awesome background ! Can you post a video ?


I will when I get back. I actually made a video but didn't like it, so I'll redo it using a new "screen capture" filming technique using my computer when I get home.



Almog said:


> Looks great, can't wait for an update
> 
> By the way, what did you use to cover the foam? It has a really natural texture.


This background, same as all my other tanks, is covered with black GE SCS 1200 aquarium grade silicone, and then dried peat moss is stuck to the surface. I will ad, I tried per mixing peat with small amounts of silicone and it stuck just as well to the foam. I might try this method over a full background next time because it would allow for a background to never go bald over time.



Xeophex said:


> I believe he uses the Fluval Stratum to disguise the false bottom, but it's only used up to substrate surface level. I don't think Fluval Stratum is used on the background too.
> 
> Justin: Stellar work as usual. Looking forward to the viv & planting updates. I too prever less visual clutter of "hardware". After seeing Takashi Amano's aquascapes & his ADA line of aquariums and understanding his rationale over aesthetic - It's hard to look at an Exo Terra in the same way! I'm currently waiting for my custom braceless/rimless opti-white glass tank(to become viv), with minimal silicon work, to be made in Germany.


Yeah I can't see myself ever working with an Exo style tank ever again. Just way to much plastic and glass seams in the way. Even some euro style tanks are to cluttered for my taste. Nothing beats an invisible glass front in my opinion. The maintenance tasks are so minor for these fully automated/timed vivs that it isn't even a hassle being accessible from the top.


----------



## bothrops

Looks fantastic!

(subscribed!)


----------



## The Wolfe

Hey GRIMM,

I don't me to keep bugging you. I know how much work it takes to built a awesome tank and also how much waiting you have to do in Canada for plants and materials. But I couldn't help asking if you would be doing an update in the near future an if you would be making a sick vid of it like you usually do?

Thanks
The Wolfe


----------



## mollbern

I'm sure you have a plan for an upcoming reveal and haven't forgotten about updating this thread... 

In the meantime, how do you cover the back/sides of the tank? Black silicone on the inside? Painted outside? Nothing, and just black foam?


----------



## GRIMM

The Wolfe said:


> Hey GRIMM,
> 
> I don't me to keep bugging you. I know how much work it takes to built a awesome tank and also how much waiting you have to do in Canada for plants and materials. But I couldn't help asking if you would be doing an update in the near future an if you would be making a sick vid of it like you usually do?
> 
> Thanks
> The Wolfe


Sorry for the slow reply. We are still waiting for plants unfortunately. I contacted a few places but neither of them have enough of the specific plants I want to fill the tank, and the owner wants to wait so I can do it the way I have in mind. The layout isnt crazy or anything, but Id like it to look full from the start because the plants grow slow. Hopefully soon since spring is finally coming though. And Im hoping to make a timelapse planting video, with some panning and inhabitant shots included aswell. Ive already chosen the epic music to go with it 



mollbern said:


> I'm sure you have a plan for an upcoming reveal and haven't forgotten about updating this thread...
> 
> In the meantime, how do you cover the back/sides of the tank? Black silicone on the inside? Painted outside? Nothing, and just black foam?



For this tank I used black window film on the exterior of the glass.


----------



## Jewelvivariums

Hi Grimm,

Wondering were do you buy your wood? These pieces look fanominal. I know you use a steak knife but how did you get that chipped effect. It would help a ton if you made a instructional video on making your backgrounds. I love it. 

P.S. my second favorite viv next to the peninsula 

Sincerely,
Jewel Vivariums


----------



## monty89

awesome tank man as always, and ur vid about the diy aquarium glass cleaner is genius you should sell them with your tanks.


----------



## that Frog Guy

Can't wait to see more pictures.


----------



## sanderdm

you truly are one of the masters of vivarium building, damn you make some awesome tanks, keep up the good work!


----------



## Ultravincent

Looking great as always... I can't wait to see it planted


----------



## KarmaPolice

Been almost a year on this project since the last update. Did you end up finding the plants you were looking for and are just letting it grow in and fill out?


----------



## Lance

Last I talked to Justin a few weeks ago I asked him if this tank finally got planted, he said nope it's still sitting looking pretty...


----------



## Dendviv

With all due respect, especially to Grimm, We need an update on this piece....With PICTURES....!!!!

I can't believe so much time has passed and the owner hasn't done his thang. 

Sheesh, Justin can't do everything. ; )

Let's get this thread up and running again.


----------



## dirrtybirdy

Updaaaaate pllleeease!


----------



## DorisSlammington

I would love an update as well. What happened to Grimm? Selling his masterpiece and not updating this beauty? Does he still like vivariums?


----------



## Tito

Update please


----------



## steve8855

Do you spray the foam directly onto the glass??


----------



## J.T.Tanks

steve8855 said:


> Do you spray the foam directly onto the glass??


no he usually spreads a thin layer of black silicone on the back with a plastic putty knife


----------



## dirrtybirdy

What's up with this tank? Any updates?


----------

